# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  تصفية شاملة

## النبأ

05-05-2012 04:31 PM #1 
 *سفيرة البتول* 
 الملف الشخصي  مشاهدة المشاركات  رسالة خاصة 

 عضو برونزي  


تاريخ التسجيلJan 2009المشاركات1,370Thanks0تم شكره 22 مرة في 10 موضوع 


* تصفية شاملة**يقدم ستديو حواء بالقطيف تصفية شاملة على البومات الديجيتل بجميع مقاساته ( شنطة مع البومين مقاس a3+a4 ) - ( شنطة مع البومين مقاس a4 +a5 ) - ( البوم 20 شيت مقاس a4 ) . باسعار خيالية -بادري بالحجز فالفرص لاتتكرر .

سارعي سيدتي بحجز نسختك قبل نفاد الكمية 
ستديو حواء بالقطيف - شارع القدس - ت : 8523092 -8512334
الدوام لدى الأستديو 
الفترة الصباحية : يوميا ماعدا الخميس والجمعة من الساعة الثامنة حتى الحادية عشر صباحا .
الفترة المسائية : يوميا من الساعة الرابعة حتى الساعة العاشرة والنصف مساء*

----------

